# Ive come to a conclusion on broadheads.



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well we are coming to a close in the SC season. I have been fortunate enough over the past 3 years of my college career to have a 460 acer farm 5 miles from my school. My father got the land for me and my brother to hunt while we are at school there, and for the years past that since I only go to school 30 minutes from my house in Spartanburg at Presbyterian College. 
After getting this land we decided of course to do QDM and do it seriously taking bucks 4.5 years old and older planting food plots, and of course my favorite part...Shooting lots of does because the ratio in this area from my experience averages around 8 to 1 does to bucks. Needless to say myself my brother and my roomate get alot of time to hunt this property since we are in college and live 5 miles from the property. On top of this we all bow hunt all season long (Sept. 15th-Jan. 1st.)

Down to business in this period of time I have killed 14 deer with a bow and my brother and roomate have combined killed about the same number of deer putting our bow kill number over the past 3 years to around 25-30 deer just estimating. We have killed deer with the following broadheads: 
*G5 Montec, Tekan, Rocky Mountain Snyper, Rage, NAP Razorcaps,The Tightpoint Shuttle T lock, 1 3/4 inch Grimreaper Razortips, Magnus Stingers, and Eastman First Cut Expandable.*
All of these heads have put the smack down on the deer. I will say I favor a couple of these heads, but when it comes down to it fellas there are tons of great heads out there. Not to mention there are tons of great heads out there that I have not killed deer with. What it really comes down to is where you put that arrow on the deer. Put it in the boiler room and the deer will fall end of story. 
Anyways I know I rambled, but the point is we dont have to get too caught up in which broadhead will kill the deer because I believe they all will if you put it where your supposed to.


----------



## sandana01 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Sounds Good*

Good job on being such a successfull hunter. I live in washington state, where it is illegal to use any expandable broadheads on big game. I have also used several types of broadheads and made a conclusion. They all work. The question is what is going to fly consistantly accurate out of your bow. In Washington it is can be extremely difficult to get a shot at a animal from most distances. Too much foliage. So you need to be able to shoot broad heads through small openings. What has been most accurate for me is a four fletched arrow with a G5 Montec. This has given me the best flight and consistant accuracy from string to target. But true they all work.


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*The broadheads we've tried*

That stinks mechanicals are illegal they all fly great for sure. I really have'nt seen any disadvantages in them the trade in general is durablity, but the mechanicals give us better blood trails in general. 

We have enjoyed the Montecs though they flew really well for us too. My roomate killed 3 with those 125 grain Montecs last year and two the year before that. He also missed 2 because he does'nt own a range finder.... they are durable, and 4 out of the 5 deer fell in sight for him. After shooting the deer all we did was resharpen the broadheads using one of those g5 stones and they will still eat. 2 out of the pack of 3 are still useable though the tip on one of them is non existing from smashing against a rock after it went through a doe.


----------

